# WNY/Buffalo?



## thereddestdog (Feb 21, 2017)

Any members in the area? Any meets planned?


----------



## thereddestdog (Feb 21, 2017)

Or Rochester? Not too far of a drive


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Im from west of Rochester bud.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well you know I'm from the area. There is no shows around here anymore. There's an occasional get together with some Canadians. But other than that nothing. I go out to Syracuse sometimes. There probably won't​ be anytime soon either. The last show the rules for the competition were changed the day before. A bunch of competitors were already here and no longer qualified for areas the thought they would. It really only affected a few but everyone was pissed that the ******* running it would do that. I on plus side I got to see/hear a rag top Jeep hit 148db's. Whether​ you like SPL or not that is amazing. 

We used to get a SQ gathering at the Shredd and Ragan cruise nights


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

there are usually 2 events at syracuse customs every year


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't see any Syracuse customs events on the MECA schedule this year???


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That would be a travesty.


----------

